# Playing football



## Abudhabilife (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm fairly new to Abu Dhabi and still trying to find my bearings. I'm hoping to start playing football again, even if only a kick about to get back into it. I had a back operation last year so not played since then and desperately miss it. The fitness will definitely do me a good as I've put on more than a couple pounds since my injury. Played at a steady standard before that. If anyone knows of any teams or sessions that need players please let me know.

Thanks all!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's a few pick up groups around, I think some use meetup to find new players and organise stuff so you could try there (one on Reem island iirc).

Abu Dhabi Wolfhounds seem to be a good amateur/pub team - they play 11s but I'm sure also have social members playing 7s or 5s, have a look online for info. The (british) Club has a recreational football session every week but I think it's members only for that one - there's probably others as well.

Otherwise give Yas Kicks, duplays or Haddins a call, they all have social leagues I think so should be able to put you in touch with teams or other players.

Good luck!


----------



## Abudhabilife (Sep 16, 2015)

Perfect will look into them. Thanks for the help.


----------

